# PuppetsWar 'Necron' Bases



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Newly released Cyber Undead (aka Necron) bases by PuppetsWar - http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=83.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice find red, im glad these Necrons are officially dead !


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantastic, I was actually browsing around for bases last night that I'd use with my Necrons, these'll be added to the list of possibilities. Great find.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. pretty nice... but can't see myself using these for anything.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like it would be awkward to actually place models on these bases.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The same can be said of a lot of resin scenic bases that companies sell to be honest. Though there are companies that sell plain sand, slate or rocky bases, but then I could make those myself.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

They look although they'd make great objective markers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking bases!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO at the plaguebears


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

My own experience with puppetswar says be careful. I got the auto cannon arms and was very disappointed with the quality of the product. Way too exspensive for something that had massive mold lines, barrels were bent and snapped in two when I tried to use warm water to bend them back, there were several holes in random places, and the material used in a few spots was so thin that when trying to fix the damn thing(very gently and carefully mind you) i made several more holes in it, had to do a lot of patching with green stuff. I will say that after a ton of work I was pretty pleased with the final result, but I think that if I ever have to use green stuff to fix the manufactures mistakes I shouldn’t have to pay as much as I did for those things.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the mexican ork heads from there and they were fine. No miscasts and all the details looked good.

I do like the look of these bases. I would be inclined to use them for marines or Eldar, and have them stepping on or over the heads.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, they would make fantastic bases for eldar. Not sure if I would want to use them for my necrons (in fact the mineral or daemonic would make much better necron bases in my view).


----------

